# What's good for sore joints?



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

Cod liver oil doesn't seem to do fucck all to be honest.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Glucosulfamine sulphate, myprotein sell it quite cheap, the one from boots is decent too


----------



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

Cheers mate. Is good for your joints in general?


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Yeah, I have a bad knee because I'm a flat footed spastic and my collar bones used to crack, since taking GS neither no longer happen  if you ever get muscle pain (common with joint pain) just take msm powder


----------



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

Having a look on myprotein. Cheers again mate, you're a joint saver!


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Since using almond butter from my protein alongside an omega product from them ive had no sore joints


----------



## UK_builder (Jul 26, 2011)

Glucosamine sulphate , antiinflammatory

in severe cases you may use intra-articular steroids ,,, but this is used to relieve severe joint pain


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Sorry to steal the thread, I'm in the same boat as a load of you guys. I started taking super omega's from MP and Glucosamine sulphate, 2 omega's a day and 1 GS, is that alright? How long until you'll feel a difference? My joints click and feel sore!


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

cissus, deca, hgh, cannibis....honeygar, krill oil

thought it had been proven that glucasamine was a con, and nothing in it????


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

This sounds like the start of a cheap joke about spliffs but i cant think of a punch line !!!!


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Glucosamine,msm,chondroitin,cissus,vit c and my favourite epharm joint force.

Will be trying skeletal balm in the near future as well, mainly as it works out much cheaper per serving.


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Dog oil was gonna say its the dogs borrocks but aint got any of them in the ingredients, its a yellow pot pongs a bit but works a treat.


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

BLUTOS said:


> Dog oil was gonna say its the dogs borrocks but aint got any of them in the ingredients, its a yellow pot pongs a bit but works a treat.


I tried this when I had serious DOMS from starting the gym like I never left for 5 years again. It didn't work so I sprayed up with deep heat & that got it.


----------

